# What happened to Tom Moore on Dude, You're Screwed



## TxBorderCop

I watched a few episodes of the current season, and Tom Moore is no longer on the show?

ntxwheels looks a lot like him.


----------



## James m

He's got a Facebook account. It says on there under recent posts that it was the discovery channels decision. And to take it up with them. I tried searching elsewhere but it led me straight back here?


----------



## Tomahawk

James m said:


> He's got a Facebook account. It says on there under recent posts that it was the discovery channels decision. And to take it up with them. I tried searching elsewhere but it led me straight back here?


Yeah man, dick -scovery and me didn’t see eye to eye on many things. I basically told them to **** off


----------



## Kauboy

Tomahawk said:


> Yeah man, dick -scovery and me didn’t see eye to eye on many things. I basically told them to **** off


Your first post was to necro a 6 year old thread and try to drop an f-bomb?
Thank the censoring algorithm, and chill a bit.
Maybe head over to the New Member Introduction section and tell us a little about yourself. (and no more f-bombs)


----------



## Tomahawk

Kauboy said:


> Your first post was to necro a 6 year old thread and try to drop an f-bomb?
> Thank the censoring algorithm, and chill a bit.
> Maybe head over to the New Member Introduction section and tell us a little about yourself. (and no more f-bombs)


I didnt realize that an "f bomb" would damage your delicate sensibilities. this site must be ran by libtards. **** off.


----------



## Kauboy

Tomahawk said:


> I didnt realize that an "f bomb" would damage your delicate sensibilities. this site must be ran by libtards. **** off.


It's a simple site rule.
Goodbye.


----------



## Sasquatch

Kauboy said:


> It's a simple site rule.
> Goodbye.


And he wonders why Discovery didnt like him. Whomever he was.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

